# Sunday lunch in Bristol



## Geri (Mar 6, 2009)

Where's a nice place to go?


----------



## big eejit (Mar 6, 2009)

The Wellington in Horfield. The Adam and Eve in Hotwells.


----------



## Geri (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, I did think about the Adam & Eve. I think there are a few places around there that do good food.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 6, 2009)

We went in the Rose of Denmark the other week. Looks like it's aiming for the food market. Food looked pretty good but place was a bit poncey for my liking. But I have a fairly low tolerance of poncey Cliftonites.


----------



## Geri (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't much like them either. Adam & Eve is winning so far, been looking at reviews on Beer in the Evening.


----------



## Thora (Mar 6, 2009)

I had Sunday lunch at the Cadbury in Montpelier a couple of weeks ago, I had the veggie option and it was good.


----------



## Geri (Mar 6, 2009)

I used to drink in the Cadbury a lot, haven't been there in years though. I think it might be a bit studenty for us (even though my sister *is* a student).

Does anyone know if the Bell (Hillgrove Street) does roasts?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 7, 2009)

My mum's house. Feeling a wee bit homesick.


----------



## Geri (Mar 7, 2009)

Isambard said:


> My mum's house. Feeling a wee bit homesick.



My mum's roast is ace  but she is working on Saunday, so not an option!

I think we might go the Grain Barge.

http://www.grainbarge.co.uk/


----------



## hermitical (Mar 8, 2009)

since when is grilled artichokes and goats cheese tart a sunday roast? 

I hate shitty vegetarian options, just cos I don't eat meat doesn't mean I don't like the rest of a sunday dinner....


----------



## big eejit (Mar 8, 2009)

The Grain Barge is ok, tho I've never found it particularly welcoming. Which is odd as their website bangs on about how friendly it is. Their sister pub, The Barley Mow (mentioned on their website) is much friendlier and does ok food, but it's not in the most picturesque setting. 

But mention of the Grain Barge did remind me of The Apple! Which has it all - good food and great cider at v reasonable prices. And it always seems very friendly, tho this could be the result of the great cider. Don't think they do much beer, but this is Bristol and their cider more than makes up for any lack of beer.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 8, 2009)

The Apple do an amazing PLoughmans.


----------



## Thora (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the sound of their Bristolian pasties.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't had that many roasts in Bristol, I had a really nice one in Racks.

But I think Racks is the epitome of everything that Geri hates.


----------



## hermitical (Mar 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I haven't had that many roasts in Bristol, I had a really nice one in Racks.



there's a joke there somewhere....


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 9, 2009)

hermitical said:


> there's a joke there somewhere....


----------



## Geri (Mar 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I haven't had that many roasts in Bristol, I had a really nice one in Racks.
> 
> But I think Racks is the epitome of everything that Geri hates.



I used to drink in Racks quite often, in the 1980s.

Anyhow, the roast in the Grain Barge was quite nice, very weirdly presented though - pile of veg, pile of meat on top of it and a yorkshire pudding perched on the top - like a big tower of food. I thought the carrots were sundried tomatoes, they didn't look like any carrots I've ever seen before. 

I agree about the atmosphere, and it was a bit chilly.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Geri said:


> I used to drink in Racks quite often, in the 1980s.
> 
> .





Well they do good roasts and they're not too expensive. I just like the inside of Racks, all fires and dark mahogany. It's really cosy in winter.


----------



## hermitical (Mar 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> I thought the carrots were sundried tomatoes, they didn't look like any carrots I've ever seen before.



we've been selling Purple Haze carrots recently, dark purple on the outside, also seen bags of mixed colour carrots down the fruit market


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2009)

I think they were normal carrots, just oven baked, which made them go all crinkly.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 22, 2009)

Dont ever go to the Hungry Horse in Stapleton- It was the worst Sunday roast ever!! The carrots had a grey tinge and tasted of nothing , same with the cabbage-the potatoes were a bit raw and def not roast. The chicken was really tough and the peas tasted of nothing and the gravy was like water. The yorkshires were ok though. I got money back as I complained and a free bottle of Bucks Fizz= but too late damage done....


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2009)

Do you mean the Merchants Arms, just the other side of the park? Only been there once, about 7 years ago now - reasonable food then, and a lot of it.


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 23, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Dont ever go to the Hungry Horse in Stapleton- It was the worst Sunday roast ever!! The carrots had a grey tinge and tasted of nothing , same with the cabbage-the potatoes were a bit raw and def not roast. The chicken was really tough and the peas tasted of nothing and the gravy was like water. The yorkshires were ok though. I got money back as I complained and a free bottle of Bucks Fizz= but too late damage done....



Hungry Horse is very cheap.. there is one up the road from us, we used it a lot when we first moved in as we did not have a kitchen for six weeks!

Not somewhere you'd go for "a nice meal".


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 23, 2009)

butterfly child said:


> Hungry Horse is very cheap.. there is one up the road from us, we used it a lot when we first moved in as we did not have a kitchen for six weeks!
> 
> Not somewhere you'd go for "a nice meal".



No I guess you get what you pay for £5.79


----------



## tarannau (Mar 23, 2009)

To be fair even the name "Hungry Horse' doesn't inspire visions of quality.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> To be fair even the name "Hungry Horse' doesn't inspire visions of quality.



You are right and its just cos I'm really poor atm and really wanted a Sunday roast but I would have been better off cooking it myself. I did wonder how wrong can a Sunday roast be- but I'm clearly naive.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> No I guess you get what you pay for £5.79



I hope you got a drink with that.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I hope you got a drink with that.



Nope!!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2009)

What a waste of an afternoon! They restart the carvery at the Queens head.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> What a waste of an afternoon! They restart the carvery at the Queens head.



Oooh might have to go there this Sunday then!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Oooh might have to go there this Sunday then!



Re-starting again under the really good new managment early october. 4th or 11th is first day.


----------



## hermitical (Sep 29, 2009)

veggie option? fucking hope so


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2009)

Not in Bristol, but The Fox Inn, Old Down serves good quality (omnivorous) food, beer and cider - well worth a cycle ride into the country.

Not cheap though - 8.50 - odd for fish and chips ...

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=BS32+4PR&spn=0.005,0.02&hl=en

exact location :-

51.583645,-2.553075


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2009)

hermitical said:


> veggie option? fucking hope so



You can have crisps.


----------



## hermitical (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, you can have a bowl of water with the dogs.


----------



## hermitical (Sep 30, 2009)

noticed there's a Tuesday night quiz as well, should be easy money with your knowledge and my..... well with your knowledge


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2009)

hermitical said:


> noticed there's a Tuesday night quiz as well, should be easy money with your knowledge and my..... well with your knowledge



Are they likely to have many questions on the history of American Trotskyism, or Capitalism since WW2?


----------



## hermitical (Sep 30, 2009)

your on to something there....and I doubt they'll have many on Ironside or great cardigan wearers of the world either


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2009)

We should do it though - I have a good knowledge of 80s pop, if that's what the questions consist of, we will run away with the prize!


----------



## hermitical (Oct 2, 2009)

and if 80s metal is in there there'll be no stopping us


----------

